# Three legged cat trapped



## Gary groch (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi, please help! My three legged cat is trapped in neighbour garden but the neighbour don't want to let me throu his flat to get her! He said he will take care of her!!! I suspect that he's got some illegal stuff in a flat and he's not the kind of person that you would wanted to meet in a dark alley. I'm afraid that he can kill my cat. What can I do? Will police help me? RSPCA ? Please advice!!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would call the police, if it were me.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Gary groch said:


> Hi, please help! My three legged cat is trapped in neighbour garden but the neighbour don't want to let me throu his flat to get her! He said he will take care of her!!! I suspect that he's got some illegal stuff in a flat and he's not the kind of person that you would wanted to meet in a dark alley. I'm afraid that he can kill my cat. What can I do? Will police help me? RSPCA ? Please advice!!!


What area are you in?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> I would call the police, if it were me.


Well, no more word about the three-legged cat! It amazes me how often people join the forum in (apparent) desperation then clear off just as quickly, never to be heard from again. Ah well...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Calvine said:


> Well, no more word about the three-legged cat! It amazes me how often people join the forum in (apparent) desperation then clear off just as quickly, never to be heard from again. Ah well...


Does make one wonder


----------

